# Folliculer study



## Sunita.gavali

I  ovulation study treatment going on. Frm 2nd day of period i took good ova 50 and adova tablets for 5 days. Also i m also taking conceva for Month 
12th day results: Right ovary:15mm
Left Ovary:msf 
Endometrial echo:6 mm
14th day 
Right ovary:16mm
Left ovary: msf 
Endo. Echo:7mm 
16th day 
Rt ovary:16mm
Lt ovary:msf 
Endo.echo: 8mm 
7th day Doc said that Egg is ruptured early.. And told Us to Keep Relation. My query is why my egg size is not Increasing? Will I have chance to Get pregnant with these results? What are the symptoms at the time of egg get ruptured? There are No follicles in my left ovary is it normal? What’s wrong With My Left ovary? How Can i increase chances to conceive? Waiting for your reply


----------



## KTC40

Hi sorry to see you having a hard time of it, not sure why it ruptured early, maybe you could have been dehydrated during the heatwave so less fluid in the folly (that's just me guessing) so dring plenty of water,
I had an aqua scan on friday last week  and had a 14 mm folly on my right ovary ( I cheekily asked them to look) nothing on left, and last IVF had no response from left ovary so not sure if not working, anyway did OPK testing and got positive on wednesday, on thursday I felt a sharp pain in my right side that lasted for 30 mins so guess that was ovulation, but not everyone feels it, hope that helpful
K x x x


----------

